# Rhodes Shaper!!!!



## lazylathe (Apr 27, 2012)

woohoo1 WOOOOHOOOOOO! woohoo1

I am going to pick up a shaper tonight!!!!! ;D :big:
Here are some pics of it from the seller














And the slotter head





Here is a link to it on lathes.co.uk:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/rhodes/

And the sellers description:
For sale is a Rhodes shaper, estimated date of manufacture is 1922. This shaper is a rare machine, was only used to do model engineering work cutting key ways for live steam engines. The slotter has the original tool holder. It is 120 VAC at 1 hp. I have a reproduction of the manual that goes with the machine.

Not sure what else he has but i may come home with more!!! :big:
Sounds like his father might have been a machinist so there may be some interesting stories too!!

Will keep you updated!!!

Andrew


----------



## cfellows (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice! You should have a lot of fun with that.

Chuck


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 27, 2012)

What a nice looking machine. Talk about the perfect size for a home shop! Gosh, I'm kinda (a lot) jealous.


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 27, 2012)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Gosh, I'm kinda (a lot) jealous.




Ditto!

Kel


----------



## f350ca (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice. The slotter attachment looks neat. My Logan shaper gets used as a slotter quite a bit cutting internal keyways. Wonder how long it would take to set up though, looks like the ram comes off then replaced on the slotter attachment. The table looks different than the link, bigger, is it a plate bolted on? Looks like a real heavy clapper box, mine is too small to make the distinctive sound as it strokes.
Cool find.
Greg


----------



## ProdEng (Apr 27, 2012)

Watching a shaper work is great stress relief, maybe you could shoot a video when you have it installed?


----------



## steamer (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh Andrew!  With the shaper head!.....ya know this is supposed to be a family oriented forum and there you go putting that thing here and getting everybody all hot and bothered!


 ;D

I'm telling ya .....DON"T give me your address!

Dave
.....good score buddy!


----------



## Maryak (Apr 27, 2012)

Despite my attempts at being suave, sophisticated, elegant and totally in touch with my inner self ??? ??? ??? all I can say is


Why not me 

Why not me 

Why not me. 

Tool envy is a serious disease and so in the interest of a cure...............

When do you ship it to me? 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 27, 2012)

Dog gone Andrew you hit the lottery or something, you have us all drewling ??? ,What a great find, you should have a lot of fun with it.

Don


----------



## steamer (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok ...I've finally stopped crying....I felt much better after I got a cookie...

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol!!!!

Well all 650 pounds of the shaper was brought down into
the basement last night! I had no help do it took a while...

It is reassembled and everything works!
A few small issues here and there but you cannot expect
perfection in an almost 100 year old machine!

I was lucky enough to get copies of original communications
between the company that bought the shaper and the Rhodes
company!! Very cool!!!

I tried to put up some pics last night but my pc was not
cooperating...
A lot of the surfaces still have the original scraping marks!!!
I am starting to like this machine a lot!!

Will pic up some mounting bolts and get a video of it
running soon!!

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 28, 2012)

Well here are some teasers!!!!

+-200 pounds of cast iron at the top of the basement stairs!





And down after a bit of a struggle...





A pic of the large dovetail face.
Still has almost all of the original scraping and flaking!!!!





They also scraped and flaked the gib covers!!!





Will take some more soon as well as a video!!

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 28, 2012)

Found this one for sale on flea bay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-7-M...ultDomain_0&hash=item2ebd51c2f5#ht_500wt_1180

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay!
Here are the rest of the pictures!!!
If you want detailed shots of any part, let me know!

The Rhodes Shaper:





Original tag:





Left hand side:





Inside view:





Table crossfeed mechanism:





Right hand side:





Pulley system:





Belt adjustment mechanism:





Zero adjustable dials on all feeds:





Small crack in eccentric:





Original shaper head:





And the first chips!!
Just using a drill press vise for now, will most likely use the small palmgren on it.





Video soon!!!

Andrew


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 28, 2012)

And the video as promised!!

[ame]http://youtu.be/2frj1RoNbf8[/ame]

Andrew


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 28, 2012)

Aww, now that is just tooooo cool! I'd be making chips just to listen to and watch that run!


----------



## johnmcc69 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats awesome!! What a beautiful machine. 
They don't make 'em like that anymore. Nice score.
 :bow:


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 28, 2012)

That is one smooth running machine Andrew I am sure you will get a lot of use for your new aquazition.


Don


----------



## steamer (Apr 28, 2012)

Rotation!

Andrew, the shaper is turning in the wrong direction.  That will put a undue amount of strain on the crank

You need to reverse the motor rotation

The crank block should be near the ram during the cutting stroke.

And near the bottom during the return stroke....during the return stroke, the feed is put on.....you should check that.

Dave


----------



## Mosey (Apr 28, 2012)

I Want a shaper!
Don't you love the OSHA belt guards?
Can you clear the driveway snow with one of these?


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Dave,

How would I reverse the motor direction?
There is no mention anywhere about motor
rotation.
Kind of like there is very little info on these
shapers. Even the manual is kind of vague...

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Apr 28, 2012)

OH man....I have to be careful with that one!  STEVE!!!!!!!


Steve Huck can do it in his sleep....take a picture of the connection box, maybe it's obvious.

I believe you need to swap the two legs but that depends on the motor....single phase right?

but I KNOW you need to change it.  

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 28, 2012)

Single phase motor.

I can upload another video tomorrow without
it cutting if that will help.
Bit late now...

Now is the time I wish that the manual actually
was of some use!

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Apr 28, 2012)

No worries Andrew. I think the collective wisdom here can sort that out.....or at least Steve Huck! ( love ya bud!) ;D

I did a load and force analysis regarding the effects of running a shaper backwards for Kay Fisher and NEMES quite a few years ago.like close to 15+ years ago..it added like 70% to the train forces.....so take care of it sonner than later.

Additionally, the manual is probably a bit vaque because when this guy was built, these things were common knowledge with machinists of the time.
So probably won't show up

If you can get a copy of the AAMCO 7" manual, it may say something about that.

Dave


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 28, 2012)

Andrew take the connection cover off the motor it may have a connection diagram on it. Also look at the motor wires and see if there are numbers on them or colors. I also perfume you are running it on 120 volts.
From your photo it has a capacitor on it and looks like it is a resilient base motor. 

Don


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 29, 2012)

Great find, I have three shapers and have my eye on a old SB seven inch, love the sound of them and can remove a lot of metal fast, yes you want it going slower on the forward stroke, happy days are here for U, Lathe Nut ;D


----------



## n4zou (Apr 29, 2012)

Reversing the direction of a single phase capacitor start motor is easy. Simply swap the capacitor wires at the terminal connections. This PDF file will show you how to do it. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...xl1Bh_vBR4AFOGT8Q&sig2=3wILEpK1_v8hp_GXGkdZpQ

If your motor does not have a run capacitor simply ignore the run capacitor shown in the diagrams.


----------



## Admiral_dk (Apr 29, 2012)

True - BUT ...!... You can't be sure that the terminals are in the same positions or means the same in another brand or from different periods of time - so take care.

You should be able to differe between the terminals with a multimeter if the plates are removed - NOT PLUGGED IN. You should be able to measure a static resistance between two terminals that has a coil / winding connected and a declining resistance between terminals with a capacitor between them. This in itself doesn't tell you which winding is the main and the start winding nor witch capacitor is for start or run, but compared with how it was connected, you should be able to guess which is which.


----------



## n4zou (Apr 29, 2012)

It makes no difference how the terminals are arranged, only that you make sure you are swapping only the starting winding and capacitor wires. The starting winding and capacitor are connected to L1 and L2 (main motor winding coils) so what you are doing is connecting the starting winding to L1 or L2. Say you have the starting winding connected to L1 so the starting winding starts the rotor turning in a clockwise direction. Connecting the starting winding to L2 will then start the rotor turning in the Anti-clockwise direction. Of course the capacitor (and centrifugal switch) must always be connected to the opposite motor lead.


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!
I took a picture of the wiring inside the motor cover plate.

The link shows motors with 6 connectors.
Mine has 5 like this:






Any ideas on which leads to swap?

Thanks,

Andrew

Figure it out!!
Swap the black and red wires and it turns in the reverse direction!
You cannot see the red wire as it is under the orange wire.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 29, 2012)

LL looks like I will be doing the same thing I recently found out the rotation on my atlas shaper motor is the wrong way.
Tin


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 29, 2012)

Sigh..... 

You get all the nice machines Andrew - Really nice score on this one Thm:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 29, 2012)

All sorted out!!! :big:
That is why i love this forum!!! :big:

Thanks Dave!!!
Karma for you!!!!! :bow:
Looks like you have helped more than just me in this thread!!!

Here is the latest video clip of it running in the correct rotation.
Sounds so much better too.
I was worried because it did not sound right with the motor going the wrong way, there was a clicking noise from inside
that sounded out of place.
Now with it going the right way it has gone away!!!

And to add to it even the clapper claps away while working now!!! :big:

[ame]http://youtu.be/PJnH_189v48[/ame]

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Apr 29, 2012)

Good to hear!

Keep her well lubed and she'll be around in another 100 years too!

Dave


----------



## Groomengineering (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Andrew.

You know you can reduce the stroke to where the tool only overruns about a 1/2" on each end and get rid of a lot of wasted motion. ;D

Very nice little shaper! I think you'll find it as handy as a Swiss Army Knife. Thm:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## krankie frankie (Apr 30, 2012)

On Home Shop Machinist /Machinist Workshop this would qualify you for a "Tool Gloat." 
You made a great score. 

john


----------



## oilmac (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Andrew,
  That is a very nice little shaper, of a design with its overhead belt drive from many years ago, As it is still a good operational machine with a lot of historical machine tool features makes her all the more precious  Excellent for a home craftsman.   The sound of her working is music to everybodys ears, Rythmic & gentle

 What is the purpose though of the weird piece of aluminium angle clamped to the top of the ram,?  Wastes the look of a very handsome machine tool


----------



## mklotz (Apr 30, 2012)

oilmac  said:
			
		

> What is the purpose though of the weird piece of aluminium angle clamped to the top of the ram,?



That's where you attach the martini shaker.


----------



## tel (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely machine!

And for anyone who doesn't have a shaper - Get one!

Now!


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 30, 2012)

Not sure what the metal plate was used for???
That us how she came to me.
I know that an adjustment lever for the ram was supposed to be there,
must have been lost somewhere in it's life.

I will have to make a new one and get rid of the plate!!

Andrew


----------



## Maryak (Apr 30, 2012)

tel  said:
			
		

> Lovely machine!
> 
> And for anyone who doesn't have a shaper - Get one!
> 
> Now!



Yes, I want one, only 2 small problems

$$$ and space.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone care to guess what i paid for the shaper??? ;D

And no it was not free...

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Apr 30, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Anyone care to guess what i paid for the shaper??? ;D
> 
> And no it was not free...
> 
> Andrew



Don't you dare!  I'll start crying again!.....where's the chocolate chips.....


----------



## steamer (Apr 30, 2012)

On a serious note

Andrew, A shaper is a wonderfully beautiful TERRIBLE thing.....I owned a 7" AAMCO for a quite a while and only sold it because the Aciera fell into my lap.

The are very hypnotizing...their quiet, and seemingly slow....and that's where they can get ya!

DO NOT reach into the cut zone for any reason.....they will get ya!....and they have the ommff to back it up in spades!

Great machine, just don't get lulled into complacency and get bit!....shut it off!

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 30, 2012)

No worries there Dave!!! ;D

I have learnt my lessons and been bit by a few machines...
Nothing serious luckily but bad enough to wake me up and respect them!

On another note yet again....
All the literature i can find on them say to use a 1/2 horse motor.
The one on it at the moment is a 1 horse.
Even on the slowest setting it runs pretty fast.
Would a lower HP motor fix that?
Or is there a way to reduce the speed in another way??

Andrew

PS - you may need a big bag of chocolate chips!!! :big:


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2012)

Oh man!!!!!!


To reduce speed, you will need to put a large belt reduction in or a slower motor..... a lower HP unit won't solve that.

That would be any one or all of the following

Slower motor

smaller motor pulley diameter

Larger countershaft pulley diameter ( the pulley driven by the motor)

How fast is the motor?

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 1, 2012)

Dave,

Here is a pic of the motor plate:






The speed is 1725 rpm

As you can see from this pic:




The motor pulley is quite small and the countershaft pulley is rather large.

Curiouser and curiouser....

Andrew


----------



## lathe nut (May 1, 2012)

Here is my seven inch Atlas and I at play time, makeing jaws for vises, picked up 6 of them in a few months, most people will give them away when the jaws is broken, fun to tinker, Lathe Nut
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/A3gox17t5iE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Noitoen (May 1, 2012)

On a induction motor, speed is related to the number of poles and supply frequency minus a certain percentage of magnetic slip. That's why a 4 pole/60Hz motor does 30 revolutions per second thus 1800 rpm's minus the slip%. On a single phase motor you can get some reduction of speed by reducing the voltage but this is dependant on the load. This technique is normally used on fan motors.
On the shaper application the best method is the reduction of the pulley.


----------



## lazylathe (May 1, 2012)

lathe nut  said:
			
		

> Here is my seven inch Atlas and I at play time, makeing jaws for vises, picked up 6 of them in a few months, most people will give them away when the jaws is broken, fun to tinker, Lathe Nut
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/A3gox17t5iE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Nice!!!!
Mine runs about 3X that speed on the slowest setting...

Andrew


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2012)

Andrew,

Measure the OD of those V belt pulleys with a tape measure and report back if you would.

Just the OD of the pulley....forget the belt for now.

That motor pulley doesn't look THAT small....might be something to gain there....

Is the crank gear driven? of is the crank right from the last flat belt pulley?

Dave


----------



## Dan Rowe (May 1, 2012)

Andrew,
I just checked the South Bend 7" shaper manual and the speeds are listed as approximately 42-75-120-195 strokes per minute.

Dan


----------



## lazylathe (May 1, 2012)

Dave,
I will measure them at lunch and report back! ;D

Dan,
I have all of the available online manuals plus another i have not seen online.
It came with the shaper and none of them mention speeds anywhere...

Andrew


----------



## kustomkb (May 1, 2012)

Nice score Andrew! Glad to see you are getting it sorted.

If any body in Vancouver is looking, there's one on CL;

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/tls/2947979697.html


----------



## lazylathe (May 1, 2012)

Hi Dave,

Small pulley is 3.15 inches
Large pulley is 13 inches

Hope this helps!!

Andrew


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2012)

If you do the math

13/3.15 = 4.12 or 1750/4.12 = 424 rpm

13 /1.75 = 7.4  ir 1750/7.4 = 236 rpm

Or about 7.4/4.12 = 1.8 x 100% = 180 percent reduction in speed.... with a 1.75" OD pulley....all things being equal.

That should get you into the ball park I think.

That with about a 2/1 on the flat belt ( don't know the size just estimating) will bring the speed down to 118 rpm.

What's the final drive?

Dave


----------



## Ken I (May 1, 2012)

Nice score as Noitoen said - I just love really old equipment found in such lovely condition.

Reducing the voltage won't help - it may stall - perhaps the original motor was a three or four pole (1200 - 900 rpm - synchronous at 60 Hz) and was replaced at some point in its life with whatever was to hand.

Is there a back gear that has been assembled backwards (don't ask I've done it) - just guessing.

If you didn't like the rain in Cape Town - why on earth did you move to Vancouver ? - I believe a large contingent of SA ex-pats there.

P.S. I believe on a shaper you normally mount the vice 90° from your position so you can't knock the work out - ie handle forward.

Ken


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2012)

See page 1  final drive is a gear drive that I estimate to be about 5/1

118/5 = 23 strokes /minute

In top speed, assuming I'm about 4 times faster.....again estimated

23 x 4 = 92 strokes / minute


Ish.....

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 1, 2012)

HUH??? ???Maths and me are not friends...
We get by on occasions!

So i need a 1.75" pulley off the motor to get things slower?
What is the 2/1 on the flat belt?
The pulley set at the top look to be identical in size to the ones attached to the shaper.

Ken - I do not live in Vancouver!
Woodstock is in the South Western part of Canada, about an hour from Toronto!

Back to Dave...
see page 1?
Man i must be having another rough day at work....

Thanks for all the help again!!!

Andrew


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2012)

Andrew 

Page 1 of the this thead.

You have a 3 speed flat belt pulley. It is set 1/1 right now.  Put the belt on the small pulley up top and the big pulley down below and it will slow down quite a bit.   I assumed you've tried that already.... ???


Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 1, 2012)

Hi Dave,

 That is how the belt is set up at the moment.
See page 1 for the pic labelled pulley setup.
The small pulley on top is on the left in line with the largest one on the shaper itself.

I tried moving the belt to the next set of pulleys and it was crazy fast!!! scratch.gif

Andrew

Same pic with some badly drawn labels!





I have not changed the belt position as it is in it's slowest configuration like this.


----------



## lazylathe (May 1, 2012)

Some good news thanks to Dave!!! ;D
I found a smaller pulley at home that i modified a bit.
Had to open up the v-way a bit and bore out the shaft diameter to fit the motors shaft.

The new pulley is about and inch smaller than the one it came with.
The difference is amazing!!
Nice and slow and rhythmic, just like it should be!!!

I will be looking for the 1.75" OD pulley as a permanent replacement though!
Enough talk!
Here is a video of it running with the new pulley and i also adjusted the stroke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HltPKJ6Tetg&feature=youtu.be

And a pic of the surface finish using my first ground HSS tool for a shaper!
Still a way to go but it is not too bad at all! ;D





Thank you to everyone that offered help!!
It was greatly needed and extremely appreciated!!!

Will update again when the new pulley is bought and installed!

Andrew


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2012)

Oh good!  I'm glad its working out!

You take good care of MY shaper now! ;D *beer*........I know mama bought more cookies....where are they!

Dave


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2012)

Thinking about it for a minute Andrew....I think you could just take that pulley V groove down a bit more and you will be there.

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 1, 2012)

I thought about that too Dave!
Only problem I see is that there is not a lot of meat left on the sides of the pulley.
The v-belt is quite wide at almost 17mm.

I will remeasure tomorrow night and see if there is any room to modify it.

If not I have found a replacement pulley!

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0498309&ucst=t

This one fits the bill I think.

Andrew


----------



## steamer (May 1, 2012)

Cool!


Just make sure its for the correct size belt......

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 2, 2012)

Will do Sir!!!

Anytime you want to drop by to use it you are more than welcome!!!
My door is always open!

Andrew


----------



## steamer (May 2, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Will do Sir!!!
> 
> Anytime you want to drop by to use it you are more than welcome!!!
> My door is always open!
> ...




Thanks Andrew!
Next time I'm in Woodstock, you can count on it!

Dave


----------



## Bob Farr (May 4, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> *** Ken - I do not live in Vancouver!
> Woodstock is in the South Western part of Canada, about an hour from Toronto!
> *** Andrew



Andrew, 

Congratulations on your great find! It's a very nice machine and thank you for sharing the videos.  

Is there any chance that you found that machine in the Blenheim/Shewsbury area? I tried to chase one down in that area about 3-4 years ago. It was advertised on Kajijji but the owner hadn't listed a phone number and didn't respond to my emails. I got impatient. Postal code info in the ad gave me a rough clue so I drove to Blenheim ("How big could it be?" I reasoned) looking for small machine shops where someone might know some old-codger, who knows someone who could point me in the right direction. No, I don't always think clearly when old iron is involved. 

Obviously I didn't get the machine. An email about a week later confirmed that it was sold. Why do sellers torture me like that? The trip was still worthwhile though: I met some great people, stumbled upon a good motorcycle restoration shop (he's done some top-shelf work for me since!), and discovered that the food at Fat Jimmy's in Blenheim is excellent! 

BTW, the relative speeds of the forward vs. reverse strokes can also be changed mechanically. Take a look at this YouTube animation:

http://youtu.be/esnV9h-_xRs

It's called a Whitworth quick-return mechanism. I learned about this when I made a mistake reassembling a 6-inch AMMCO shaper. IIRC, I think I had to remove the ram linkage slide-block and turn the crank 180-degrees from the "wrong" phase. I'll check my books tonight (I'm sure there is a better explanation for this), but the result is not only a matter of getting the the correct speed phased in the correct direction (less time spent wasted on the non-cutting ram stroke) but also getting the maximum leverage/minumum machine stress in the correct cutting direction. 

I'll dig into the books and see what I can find if you like but it looks like you already have it under control.  

Again, congratulations! 

Bob


----------



## steamer (May 5, 2012)

Ya know, I've gone back over this thread.....sniffle sniffle....and I gotta say....sniffle sniffle...that is a sweet little shaper.

The minor additions and issues are all just that.....minor and add to the character and charm

Apply TLC in copious amounts and take care of the old girl.....and use her!......these old machines have too much pride to sit idle doing nothing...they would prefer to earn their keep.

 :bow:

Dave


----------



## steamer (May 5, 2012)

Yes it is a Whitworth quick return mechanism. Additionally, the stroke adjustment is marked off on the link. In the first page of this thread with the gear cover off, you can see that.


Dave


----------



## lazylathe (May 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for allowing this tool gloat!!

Without your help I would have this beautiful 
shaper running in reverse and much too
quickly!!

I will post a better video soon!!


----------



## mcostello (May 5, 2012)

Not to stoke the fires of green envy, here is a few pictures of my Rhodes Shaper. Bought it for $100 USD. Original vise.Was setup for lineshaft drive, I have fabricated all the drive parts, all was scrap steel, motor shaft was worn out, welded up and recut to new standards. Figured out the ratios to get 40 rpm in middle gear. Vise needs reground square and plum as someone has been heavy handed in the past. Runs very quietly, finish is seen to be believed.The machine has the lowest serial number so far it's only 820 which puts it well before 1920. Total expenses are still $100 + 2 spray cans of paint. Color is all wrong as its wrinkle black with dark green contrasts.


----------



## Mosey (May 5, 2012)

What have you made with your shaper?
"Green with envy"


----------



## lazylathe (May 5, 2012)

OOOOHHHH!!!! Very nice!!!!

I am not in the restoration mode at the moment, so for not it will stay machinery grey. ;D

Do you have the in and out table for yours? (yes, that is what it is actually referred to in the manual!)
How about the slotter head and clapper box?

I wish i had the original vise for mine, i am on the hunt for one but i do not hold my breath on actually finding one.
40 rpm would be sweet!!!
Any tips on how you achieved this?

My serial is 2024.

Thanks for sharing your pics!!!

Andrew


----------



## mcostello (May 6, 2012)

I do not understand what an in and out table is. No slotter head, boy that would be nice! The vise is extremely squat, very solid,but someone has over tightened it so its about .003 out of square and needs ground true and plumb again. 40 rpm is the middle speed don't know what lowest is, and have not done any Aluminum to use the highest speed. The big drive pulley was discarded from where I used to work, it determined the speeds. The flat belt pulley was a mirror duplicate of the original that was on the machine thereby allowing just a speed change without changing belt tension. 40 rpm works out to 800 foot lbs. of torque so there is plenty there. Just use it for general flat stuff, but, I did make a couple of slots that were less than 1 quarter inch wide and around 1" deep. Would have been pesky to do with an endmill.I have actually had 3 other shapers, a AAMCO, the person wanted the shaper and did not take original table so ts a surface plate stand now. Also had an ATLAS, which was more accurate due to sliding foot under the table, and a 8" unknown red shaper that was all rusted fast and needed too much work to restore. All had to be sold because funds needed. Darn.


----------



## lazylathe (May 6, 2012)

If you have a look on page 1, second picture you will see an extra hand wheel.
That is what they refer to as the "in and out table"

Andrew


----------



## Dan Rowe (May 6, 2012)

Andrew,
I am thinking by the description the in and out table works like an x-y table so the work can be clamped and then accurately positioned for the slotter head.

I have both an Atlas 7" and a South Bend 7" and I should be looking for a new home for the Atlas as I much prefer the South Bend shaper.

Dan


----------



## Mike Henry (Jul 23, 2015)

lazylathe said:


> woohoo1 WOOOOHOOOOOO! woohoo1
> 
> I am going to pick up a shaper tonight!!!!! ;D :big:
> .
> ...



Andrew - Would it be possible to get a copy of that Rhodes manual from you?  I have a Rhodes shaper and the slotting attachment and have looked for years for a manual without success, though I do have several Rhodes brochures scanned into PDFs if you or anyone else wants copies.

Once I get the slotter attachment running, I'll be looking to sell both it and the shaper as well as some extra shaper parts that were included with the slotting attachment.  I'd love to keep both but need the space for other tools.

Thanks, Mike (near Chicago)


----------

